# Canyon Strive CF 2015



## G.Heim (9. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt schon etliche verstreute Threads zum neuen Strive. Das Wartezimmer behandelt vorwiegend Themen um die großen Lieferzeiten. Daneben gibts noch Threads zum Strive AL. Inwieweit die leider entstandene thematische Trennung Sinn macht, sei dahingestellt.

Ich schlage vor: Die noch spärlichen Sachthemen zum Strife CF hier zu sammeln.


----------



## G.Heim (9. Oktober 2014)

Im neuen Mountain Bike wird das Strive CF 9.0 Race M getestet.

Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer wurde mit 3250 g gewogen.

Wenn ich mal überschlage:
Angabe Canyon: Rahmen mit Gasfeder M 2400 g
Steuersatz, Tretlager, Dämpfer ca. 500 g
Unterschied Rahmen M Race zu M  100 g
Ergibt ca. 3000 g

Da die Mountainbike immer mal wieder sehr oberflächlich und fehlerhaft schreibt, vermute ich darin einen Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (9. Oktober 2014)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Im neuen Mountain Bike wird das Strive CF 9.0 Race M getestet.
> 
> Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer wurde mit 3250 g gewogen.
> 
> ...


rahmen wird wohl >2400g sein. dämpfer+tretlager+steuersatz eher 600g+ 100g unterschied race und schon bist in der nähe des mb wertes. wer weiß vl wiegen die ja auch die sattelklemme mit.


----------



## Hillside (9. Oktober 2014)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Im neuen Mountain Bike wird das Strive CF 9.0 Race M getestet.
> 
> Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer wurde mit 3250 g gewogen.
> 
> ...



Auf Hersteller-Gewichtsangaben kann man sich verlassen, muss man aber nicht.
Speziell bei Canyon wäre ich da (aus Erfahrung) vorsichtig.
Außerdem sind 10% Toleranz nicht unüblich.


----------



## Guru (9. Oktober 2014)

Wir sollten beim Überweisen auch mal 10% Toleranz einhalten.


----------



## Hillside (9. Oktober 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> Wir sollten beim Überweisen auch mal 10% Toleranz einhalten.



Der eine oder andere Fachhändler bietet ja 10% Toleranz vom UVP, manchmal auch deutlich mehr.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> ...Fachhändler bietet 10% Toleranz vom UVP...manchmal auch deutlich mehr.


UVP? Unverschämte Versender Plagiate?


----------



## Hillside (9. Oktober 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> UVP? Unverschämte Versender Plagiate?



Barzahlerskonto bei Canyon? Ach was...

U nser
V erkaufspreis
P asst so


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Oktober 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Barzahlerskonto bei Canyon? Ach was...
> 
> U nser
> V erkaufspreis
> P asst so


oder
Ultra viele Prozente (wenn Sie unser brandheisses 2012er Modell kaufen...Achtung: streng limitiert!)


----------



## Sylver46 (10. Oktober 2014)

Weis jemand ob das Strive einen geschraubtes oder ein gepresstes Tretlager hat?


----------



## Velo-X (10. Oktober 2014)

Sylver46 schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob das Strive einen geschraubtes oder ein gepresstes Tretlager hat?



https://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=27


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (10. Oktober 2014)

die frage ist nur ob die seite aktuell schon die 2015er modelle inkludiert. das würd ich eher bezweifeln. ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben dass strife cf und al geschraubte lager haben

link gefunden
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erster-test-canyon-strive-cf-2015.707750/#post-12061059


----------



## G.Heim (30. Oktober 2014)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Im neuen Mountain Bike wird das Strive CF 9.0 Race M getestet.
> 
> Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer wurde mit 3250 g gewogen.
> 
> ...



Test in der aktuellen Bike:
Rahmen M inkl. Tretlager Steuersatz: 2536 gr.
Dämpfer: 421 gr.
Rahmen mit Dämpfer: 2957 gr.


----------



## vscope (30. Oktober 2014)

@G.Helm was schreiben sie sonst noch?
Irgendetwas interessantes?


----------



## G.Heim (2. November 2014)

vscope schrieb:


> @G.Helm was schreiben sie sonst noch?
> Irgendetwas interessantes?


Naja, alle Bikes, wie immer Super oder sehr gut. Man will die Anzeigeniserenten ja nicht vergrämen.
Den Testern war eine Druckstufenblockierung am Dämpfer wichtiger als die, meines erachtens geniale Shapeshifterlösung.
Für Nichtracer ist eine Dämpferblockierung völliger Nonsens.


----------



## G.Heim (2. November 2014)

Konnte mal jemand die maximale Sattelstützeneinstecktiefe bei Canyon im Showraum ausmessen?
Für mich das letzte K.O. Kriterium. Meine 200er Moveloc muss einfach reinpassen.

Wie groß ist die Reifenfreiheit in mm in Höhe der Seitenstollen?


----------



## felixh. (2. November 2014)

vergiss es - außer du nimmst ein XL... Selbst beim L wird die Moveloc nicht voll reingehen.. (geschätzt so 22 vs 24.5cm M/L Einstecktiefe)...
Für mich Schlussendlich der Grund das Strive CF zu stornieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.Heim (3. November 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> vergiss es - außer du nimmst ein XL... Selbst beim L wird die Moveloc nicht voll reingehen.. (geschätzt so 22 vs 24.5cm M/L Einstecktiefe)...
> Für mich Schlussendlich der Grund das Strive CF zu stornieren...


bei meiner Schrittlänge benötige ich beim Strive Race L 25,5 cm Einstecktiefe. Das würde dann wohl knapp nicht gehen?
Darum benötige ich unbedingt das genaue Maß.
@FelixH Du hast nicht zufällig mal am Strive gemessen?

Ich habe Canyon mal angeschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten.
Eigentlich sollten Versender die maximalen Satteleinstecktiefen ihrer Bikes angeben.


----------



## felixh. (3. November 2014)

doch. Aber ich konnte die Stütze nicht rausnehmen weil Leitung zu kurz. Ich schätzte damals das L von außen mit einem Canyon Mitarbeiter auf 24.5cm...

Das war von außen gemessen und halt mit Mitarbeiter geschätzt wo das Ende/Bolzen ist.

Ach so Reifenfreiheit - hinten etwa 2.35er bis 2.4er Reifen... Auf dicker Felge wird ein 2.5er sich kaum ausgehen. Ist schon eher eng...


----------



## G.Heim (3. November 2014)

felixh. schrieb:


> Ach so Reifenfreiheit - hinten etwa 2.35er bis 2.4er Reifen... Auf dicker Felge wird ein 2.5er sich kaum ausgehen. Ist schon eher eng...


Wo gerade die dicken Reifen,B+ Formate und extra breite Felgen (habe gerade 40mm Felgen bestellt) zurecht angesagt sind, bauen die Bikehersteller ihre Hinterbauten immer enger. Toll!


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2014)

test aus der Bike


----------



## xc9 (18. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand mal die Kettenstrebenlaenge 423mm nachgemessen?


----------



## MoPe. (18. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Bike selbst gemessen hat, da sich manche Werte wie Reach und Radstand von der Canyon-Geotabelle unterscheiden.


----------



## xc9 (20. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand mal den Hinterbau vom Spectral zum Strive im Fahrbetrieb vergleichen können ?


----------



## RobG301 (22. Januar 2015)

Wer von den größeren Fahrern dabei der schon einen Direktvergleich Strive gegen Spectral fahren konnte?

Von den Specs tut sich ja nicht wirklich viel und für nicht zu sehr downhilllastige Strecken sollte der Hinterbau des Spectral auch ausreichen.

Bei 1,99m und 97cm Schrittlänge und dazu noch langen Armen ist das leider nicht so einfach das richtige Bike zu finden.


----------



## HackyOne (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die selben Maße wie du ;-) aber ich saß bis jetz nur auf dem Spectral in XL das passte sehr gut meiner Meinung laut den Canyon Jungs sollte das Strive auch passen aber ich warte noch bis die eins in XL haben mit dem bestellen . LG Max


----------



## RobG301 (23. Januar 2015)

Na ich wollte eh mal nach Koblenz und das vor Ort ausprobieren! Das rote Spectral 8.0 EX ist ja sogar lagernd in XL und ein Strive ist eigentlich auch immer da!

Nachtrag: Wobei ich ja jetzt weiß, dass "an Lager" nicht "mitnahmebereit" heißt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HackyOne (23. Januar 2015)

Aber nicht im XL ... Ein Race L ist vorhanden mehr aber auch nicht -.-


----------



## RobG301 (24. Januar 2015)

...und Race L wird nicht passen. 
Schade weil mir die Team Lackierung echt gut gefällt.

Aber alles in allem haben sowohl Strive AL/CF und Spectral AL/CF klasse Farben! 

Wenn man nur ein Bike übers WE ausleihen könnte oder mal zur Probefahrt auf geführte Tour mit Werksfahrern gehen könnte wäre es perfekt.


----------



## marte8888 (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir das Strive CF 8.0 L Race bestellt. Neben neuen Laufrädern möchte ich die Vecnum Movelock 200 Sattelstütze verbauen. Hat hier jetzt schon jemand die genaue Einstecktiefe gmessen? Ich bräuchte 260mm wobei evtl. auch 250mm reichen würde...


----------



## floehsens (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo an alle Schrauber,

ich habe in meinem Strive CF ein Offset Bushing verbaut um den Lenkwinkel nochmal flacher und das Tretlager nochmal tiefer zu bekommen. Es ist ein Bushing mit maximalem Offset. Habe das untere Dämpferauge am Tretlager gewählt, nicht das Auge am Shapeshifter, weil mir da der Abstand zwischen Dämpferkörper und Shapeshifter Hebel schon sehr eng erscheint.
Die Bilder zeigen den Zustand bei komplett eingefederten Dämpfer im DH-Modeus. Im XC-Modus ist noch sehr viel mehr Platz.

Werde erst nächstes Wochenende dazu kommen es zu testen, habe momentan aber keine Bedenken das es nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## vscope (8. Februar 2015)

floehsens schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Schrauber,
> 
> ich habe in meinem Strive CF ein Offset Bushing verbaut um den Lenkwinkel nochmal flacher und das Tretlager nochmal tiefer zu bekommen. Es ist ein Bushing mit maximalem Offset. Habe das untere Dämpferauge am Tretlager gewählt, nicht das Auge am Shapeshifter, weil mir da der Abstand zwischen Dämpferkörper und Shapeshifter Hebel schon sehr eng erscheint.
> Die Bilder zeigen den Zustand bei komplett eingefederten Dämpfer im DH-Modeus. Im XC-Modus ist noch sehr viel mehr Platz.
> ...



welche bushings hast du genau verwendet? gib bescheid obs funkt.

cheers


----------



## floehsens (8. Februar 2015)

vscope schrieb:


> welche bushings hast du genau verwendet? gib bescheid obs funkt.
> 
> cheers



Müssten die von Offsetbushings.com sein, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher. Ein Kumpel hatte exakt die richtige Größe noch zuhause rumliegen.

Ich sag nächstes Wochenende nochmal Bescheid.

Cheers


----------



## waxtomwax (12. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte da gern mal ein Problem mit dem DB Inline. Mit meinen 90 kg habe ich dem 250 PSI verpasst, also den  maximal zulässigen Druck. um auf den nötigen Sag zu kommen. Wenn ich nun im XC-Modus fahre, senkt sich der Dämpfer ab, bis er aufsitzt. Steige ich ab, fährt er ganz langsam wieder aus. Ich habe die Kompressionen offen. Ich habe das CF 8 bislang wegen Schnees gerade mal auf Feldegen gefahren, also noch  nicht mal artgerechte Haltung.
Ist da wohl eine Dichtung hin? Oder hat jemand sonstige Tipps?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Februar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> senkt sich der Dämpfer ab, bis er aufsitzt.



Wie? so als ob keine Luft drinnen ist?


----------



## bartos0815 (12. Februar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Ich hätte da gern mal ein Problem mit dem DB Inline. Mit meinen 90 kg habe ich dem 250 PSI verpasst, also den  maximal zulässigen Druck. um auf den nötigen Sag zu kommen. Wenn ich nun im XC-Modus fahre, senkt sich der Dämpfer ab, bis er aufsitzt. Steige ich ab, fährt er ganz langsam wieder aus. Ich habe die Kompressionen offen. Ich habe das CF 8 bislang wegen Schnees gerade mal auf Feldegen gefahren, also noch  nicht mal artgerechte Haltung.
> Ist da wohl eine Dichtung hin? Oder hat jemand sonstige Tipps?


wirst wohl ums einschicken nicht herumkommen. der db inline ist halt ein extrem komplex auf kleinstem raum aufgebauter dämpfer. da sind fehlfunktionen nicht auszuschließen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (12. Februar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wie? so als ob keine Luft drinnen ist?


Genau, bis auf einen halben Zentimeter unten. Steige ich ab, fährt er in Zeitlupe aus.


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Februar 2015)

Canyon kontaktieren und einschicken, wird nix helfen. Den Dämpfer haste ja sicher richtig aufgepumpt, wie verhält er sich im DH Mode? Sollte ja gleich sein.


----------



## waxtomwax (12. Februar 2015)

Ja, ich werde ihn einschicken.
Oh Mann, mit dem Radl habe ich bis jetzt nur Ärger. Ich habe aber auch noch an Cane Creek geschrieben, was die meinen.


----------



## G.Heim (12. Februar 2015)

marte8888 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir das Strive CF 8.0 L Race bestellt. Neben neuen Laufrädern möchte ich die Vecnum Movelock 200 Sattelstütze verbauen. Hat hier jetzt schon jemand die genaue Einstecktiefe gmessen? Ich bräuchte 260mm wobei evtl. auch 250mm reichen würde...



Gemessen nicht, aber bei Canyon erfragt ( Strive CF L Race):

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 02. und 11. November 2014.
Bitte entschuldigen Sie die späte Beantwortung Ihrer E-Mail. Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unseren Canyon-Bikes. Die Einstecktiefe beim angefragten Strive CF ist 233mm.

Das wars dann wohl für die Vecnum 200.


----------



## sunchild (12. Februar 2015)

waxtomwax schrieb:


> Ja, ich werde ihn einschicken.
> Oh Mann, mit dem Radl habe ich bis jetzt nur Ärger. Ich habe aber auch noch an Cane Creek geschrieben, was die meinen.



Sprich mal mit Canyon. Im Spectral AL 2015 Thread hatte einer auch ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer. Er hat dann vereinbart dass Canyon einen schickt und er dann sein schickt wenn der von Canyon da ist. Du musst dann aber was für den Dämpfer zahlen bis deiner bei Canyon ist. Die wollen halt eine Sicherheit haben. So musst du aber nicht bis dein Dämpfer wieder da ist.
Hier steht was dazu:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2015.722354/page-91#post-12597233
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## waxtomwax (12. Februar 2015)

@sunchild 
Hey, super. Danke für den Tipp.  Werde ich tun.
Ich glaube, bei einer gewissen Charge der Dämpfer gibt's Probleme. Zumindest will Cane Creek die Seriennummer wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marte8888 (13. Februar 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Gemessen nicht, aber bei Canyon erfragt ( Strive CF L Race):
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 02. und 11. November 2014.
> Bitte entschuldigen Sie die späte Beantwortung Ihrer E-Mail. Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an unseren Canyon-Bikes. Die Einstecktiefe beim angefragten Strive CF ist 233mm.
> ...



Danke für die Info. Ich habe mir über die Einstecktiefe keine Gedanken gemacht bis ich hier mitgelesen habe. Falls jemand nachgemessen hat wäre das auch noch interessant. ich denke aber, dass es nicht viel mehr wird wie von Canyon angegeben.

Aber ganz ehrlich, was macht das kurze Sitzrohr überhaupt für einen Sinn?


----------



## Staanemer (15. Februar 2015)

Na super. das Bike ist noch nicht mal bestellt und die ersten Befürchtungen spiegeln sich wieder.

Kette macht Probleme, Einstecktiefe vielleicht ein Problem, die ersten Shapeshifter Probleme. Und ja, ich bin Pessimist.

Egal...kommt das hier so ungefähr hin? Bin offen für Verbesserungen und genauere Werte. Danke.

Jo, echt super, das Forum lädt weder PNG, TIFF,
JPG noch PDF hoch. Hier nicht und im Album auch nicht - ich finds echt gut, wenn Funktionen funktionieren, ich bin begeistert!

Stattdessen erscheint beim Senden die Datenschutzerklärung.


----------



## Staanemer (15. Februar 2015)

Über Umwege...

Herstellerangabe 12,7 kg ohne Pedale.

Bin heute ein Spezi Enduro S-Works gefahren. Nicht schlecht, 26" 12,2 kg mit Pedalen.


----------



## marte8888 (15. Februar 2015)

Die Tabelle sieht gut aus. Dürfte für viele interessant sein.

Ich denke aber das sich die Angabe des Rahmengewichts auf Größe S bezieht und deshalb etwas schwerer ist. Dafür sind meiner Meinung nach leichtere Schläuche verbaut.
Mit nem Tublesumbau bist dann wieder unter 13kg ;-)


----------



## Catweazle81 (15. Februar 2015)

marte8888 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber das sich die Angabe des Rahmengewichts auf Größe S bezieht […]


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


Catweazle81 schrieb:


> […] Selbst hab ich die Info von einem der Strive-Entwickler.
> Canyon –> Gewichtsangabe = M


----------



## G.Heim (15. Februar 2015)

@Stanemer
Ich entnehme deiner Gewichtsaufstellung gerade, dass  als Zahnkranz nun der billige und schwere X1 auftaucht.
Bisher war bei Canyon am 8.0 Race der XO1 mit 260 gramm gelistet.

Da kann ich nur allen Bestellern raten auf dem Teil zu bestehen.
das ist ja geradezu kriminell.
Ein teures Teil auszeichnen, und wenn alle bestellt haben einfach auf eine billige Ausstattung wechseln.


----------



## Staanemer (15. Februar 2015)

Nö. da steht definitiv X1 315g auf der Canyon Website. Aber danke für lesen und den Tipp, da lässt sich ja Gewicht sparen.


----------



## G.Heim (15. Februar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Nö. da steht definitiv X1 315g auf der Canyon Website.


Ja jetzt.
Aber bisher stand da XO1.
Ich hatte auch, wie du für einen Endurovergleich die Teile gelistet.
Ich war noch erfreut dass Canyon hier das teure Fräßteil und Radon am 160er Carbon die X1-Lösung als Mogelpackung bei einer ansonsten XO1 Ausstattung anbietet.
So nun hat Canyon nachgezogen. Ich nehme aber schon an dass sich Canyon hier nicht gesetzwiedrig verhält und die bereits bestellten Bikes noch mit XO1 Zahnkranz ausliefert.


----------



## MrSnoxx (15. Februar 2015)

Gesetzeswiedrig  Ihr habt ja Vorstellungen. Ich nehm an die schrauben dir an die Karre was se wollen. Wenns nicht passt kannste dein Rad sicher gerne zurückschicken dann. Um mal die Website zu Zitiren "Subject to technical modification without notice. Errors and omissions excepted." Also wirds wohl ne X1 geben


----------



## vscope (16. Februar 2015)

floehsens schrieb:


> Müssten die von Offsetbushings.com sein, bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher. Ein Kumpel hatte exakt die richtige Größe noch zuhause rumliegen.
> 
> Ich sag nächstes Wochenende nochmal Bescheid.
> 
> Cheers



Hi, hattest schon Zeit für ein Testfahrt?

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (16. Februar 2015)

*Canyon Strive CF Race 9.0 - Review*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/canyon-strive-cf-race-90-review.html


----------



## grobi59 (17. Februar 2015)

Die Schalthebel sind auch von XO1 auf X1 downgegraded. 
Das schmälert schon wieder die Differenz von 600€ zum 9er race.


----------



## RobG301 (18. Februar 2015)

Oh schade, das man anfangs noch Top-Komponenten verbaut und dann vermutlich aufgrund Währungskurs (unterstelle mal keine mutwillige Absicht) downgraden muss um das Preisniveau zu halten.


----------



## G.Heim (18. Februar 2015)

MrSnoxx schrieb:


> Gesetzeswiedrig  Ihr habt ja Vorstellungen. Ich nehm an die schrauben dir an die Karre was se wollen. Wenns nicht passt kannste dein Rad sicher gerne zurückschicken dann. Um mal die Website zu Zitiren "Subject to technical modification without notice. Errors and omissions excepted." Also wirds wohl ne X1 geben


Sorry aber das ist in diesem Zusammenhang Blödsinn. Das ist einfache Kosteneinsparung ohne technischen Hintergrund.



CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Oh schade, das man anfangs noch Top-Komponenten verbaut und dann vermutlich aufgrund Währungskurs (unterstelle mal keine mutwillige Absicht) downgraden muss um das Preisniveau zu halten.


Genau: Marktwirtschaftliche Gesichtspunkte.

Es bleibt also nur zu beobachten ob die Besteller genau die Ware erhalten, die zum Bestellzeitpunkt bis Anfang Februar angeboten wurde. Also XO1.


----------



## Velo-X (18. Februar 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist in diesem Zusammenhang Blödsinn. Das ist einfache Kosteneinsparung ohne technischen Hintergrund.
> 
> 
> Genau: Marktwirtschaftliche Gesichtspunkte.
> ...


Also ich habe nicht die X01 Trigger und Kassette erhalten sondern X1. Das ist mir auch nicht gleich aufgefallen, da das Bike vom ersten Tag gleich genutzt wurde ohne die Ausstattung sofort im Detail zu überprüfen. Ich hatte bereits im Juni bestellt und meins (CF 8.0 Race) Anfang Januar erhalten.
Habe vorhin nochmal nach der Kassette geschaut und es ist definitiv die X1. Das sieht man ja so auf den ersten Blick auch nicht.
Habe gerade mal mit dem Service telefoniert. Aussage: Das war ein Schreibfehler auf der Webseite der erst jetzt nach Reklamation einiger Kunden bemerkt und geändert wurde. Das CF8.0Race wurde NIE mit X01 ausgeliefert und war auch nie so vorgesehen!
Man bot mir allerdings an das Bike zurückzunehmen. Als ich erwähnte das der Original Lenker und die Bremsen bereits gegen andere Komponenten getauscht wurden und verkauft sind und das Bike auch schon über 500km im Gebrauch ist, meinte Canyon, dass eine Rücknahme dann auch nicht mehr möglich sei.
Kann jemand, der sein CF8.0 Race auch bereits bekommen hat mal nachschauen ob dort auch die X1 verbaut ist (Schalthebel und Kassette).


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## G.Heim (18. Februar 2015)

Ich halte mich jetzt mal aus dieser Diskussion raus bis mein Bike in KW 15 dran ist.

Nur so viel:
Entscheidungsgrund für Race 8.0 anstatt 9.0 war die hochwertige Ausstattung schon beim 8.0
Die XX1 bzw. XO1 Kasette ist leicht, sehr teuer, hochwertig und langlebig. Ich fahre diese Kasette seit 2 Jahren und mittlerweile an allen Bikes. Straßenpreis ist über 200,-€.
Mit dem Wort "Versehen" werde ich mich nicht abspeisen lassen.

Auf die "Rücknahme des Bikes" werden sich die Kunden natürlich nicht einlassen, da Sie in der Zwangslage sind -kein Bike- oder halt die nicht bestellte minderwertigere Ausstattung. Auch eine Umbestellung auf die 9.0 Version mit XO1 führt leider nur zu noch mehr Wartezeit.

Leider bin ich kein Rechtsanwalt, denke aber, dass ein Kunde eine ausgepriesene Ware auch in dieser Wertigkeit erhalten muss.
*Die Frage ist, ob der Verkäufer nur Rücknehmen muss oder Nachbessern?*
Erschwerend kommt hier hinzu, das der Kunde aus einer Zwangslage heraus (Bike oder kein Bike) auf die Rücknahme verzichtet.
Ob die falsche Anpreisung der Ware versehentlich oder absichtlich erfolgte, ist für den Kunden unerheblich.

Wichtig ist erstmal, dass Canyon zugegeben hat, dass das Bike mit XO1 angeboten wurde.
Ich habe hier auch noch den Papierkatalog von der Eurobike, wo auch XO1 Ausstattung ausgewiesen ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Februar 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Ich halte mich jetzt mal aus dieser Diskussion raus bis mein Bike in KW 15 dran ist.
> 
> Nur so viel:
> Entscheidungsgrund für Race 8.0 anstatt 9.0 war die hochwertige Ausstattung schon beim 8.0
> ...



Auf der HP steht *Irrtümer und Änderungen vorbehalten, *damit sind die ausm Schneider. 
Ich sollte auch n SixC Lenker dran haben, leider kam nur n Turbine, wurde danach auf der HP ausgebessert und gut war.


----------



## grobi59 (18. Februar 2015)

Würde Canyon in der Auftragsbestätigung die partlist mitschicken, wären sie gezwungen so zu liefern.
Da sie das nicht machen, bleiben die Angaben auf der Homepage unverbindliche Angebote an die Allgemeinheit bei denen noch kein rechtswirksamer Kaufvertrag zustande kommt.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Februar 2015)

Das könnte ein richtig interessanter Test werden

http://enduro-mtb.com/preview-ausgabe-015-wie-vielseitig-ist-ein-endurobike-wirklich/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domowoi (18. Februar 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> [...]Leider bin ich kein Rechtsanwalt, denke aber, dass ein Kunde eine ausgepriesene Ware auch in dieser Wertigkeit erhalten muss.
> *Die Frage ist, ob der Verkäufer nur Rücknehmen muss oder Nachbessern?*
> [...]



Ich bin auch kein Rechtsanwalt, habe aber in Wirtschaft und Recht Abitur gemacht und das kam da andauernd drann.

Die Kurzfassung ist, dass du als Käufer theoretisch die Wahl hast, ABER in der Praxis kann der Verkäufer sich immer auf Unverhältnismäßigkeit berufen. BESONDERS wenn auf der Website und in den AGBs irrtümer ausgeschlossen sind. In dem Fall hast du rein rechtlich schlechte Karten.

Wenn du hier reinschaust, stehen da auch noch die genauen Paragraphen etc. mit denen will ich dich jetzt mal nicht langweilen.

Wenn das für dich ein KO-Kriterium ist würde ich bei Canyon nachfragen und entweder die kleinere Ausstattungsvariante nehem und evtl. selber nachrüsten oder gleich einen andern Hersteller nehmen.


----------



## G.Heim (18. Februar 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Die Kurzfassung ist, dass du als Käufer theoretisch die Wahl hast, ABER in der Praxis kann der Verkäufer sich...


Das ist wohl der Kern.
Man ist im Recht, kann es aber nicht Durchsetzen.

Habe vorsichtshalber gleich die Bikes nochmal als 9.0 Race bestellt.
Da ist jetzt das Preis - Leistungsverhältnis deutlich besser.
(Laufräder, Carbon Lenker , Carbon Kurbel und halt XO1)


----------



## floehsens (20. Februar 2015)

vscope schrieb:


> Hi, hattest schon Zeit für ein Testfahrt?
> 
> cheers



Hallo zusammen, 

ja, schon ganz vergessen. Bin jetzt schon ein paar mal gefahren, habe den Dämpfer auch schon mal durchgehauen, alles easy! 

Also die untere Dämpferbuchse kann ohne weiteres auf maximales Offsetbushing umgebaut werden, eine zweite würde ich jedoch nicht mehr empfehlen, da wird vermutlich die Querstrebe vom Hinterbau im Sitzrohr einschlagen.

Cheers!


----------



## F1o (11. März 2015)

Servus
Ich habe vor eine Vecnum Moveloc Teleskopstütze an meinem Strive CF zu verbauen. Problem: die äussere Zugführung.
Hat die schon jemand verbaut? Kriege ich einen zweiten Zug durch die Zugführungsöffnung beim Shapeshifter? Wie verläuft denn der Zug bei den Varianten mit Umwerfer??


----------



## mohlo (11. März 2015)

Aufgrund des aktuellen Abwärtstrend des Euro ist zu befürchten, dass in Zukunft die Bikes eine "schlechtere" Ausstattung erhalten oder im Preis steigen werden.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. März 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Aufgrund des aktuellen Abwärtstrend des Euro ist zu befürchten, dass in Zukunft die Bikes eine "schlechtere" Ausstattung erhalten oder im Preis steigen werden.



Steht auch in der neuen Bike.

Shimano hat di Preise angezogen, ca 6% und der schlechte Eurokurs macht die Bikes für 2016 auch teurer. Man schätzt dass wo heute Shimano XT dran ist, ist nächstes Jahr SLX dran und der Preis wird trotdem um 10% teurer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. März 2015)

Wenn nur Shimano teuerer wird soll´s mir egal sein


----------



## mohlo (11. März 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Wenn nur Shimano teuerer wird soll´s mir egal sein


Alles wird teurer, da der Euro gegenüber sämtlichen anderen Devisen im Preis fällt. Einzig in D gefertigte Produkte dürfen etwas stabiler bleiben, wobei die ja auch Ihre Rohstoffe importieren müssen und somit höhere Preise zahlen werden.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. März 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Alles wird teurer, da der Euro gegenüber sämtlichen anderen Devisen im Preis fällt. Einzig in D gefertigte Produkte dürfen etwas stabiler bleiben, wobei die ja auch Ihre Rohstoffe importieren müssen und somit höhere Preise zahlen werden.


Schon klar...war auch nit ganz ernst gemeint


----------



## mohlo (12. März 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> Ich halte mich jetzt mal aus dieser Diskussion raus bis mein Bike in KW 15 dran ist.


Wenn es Dir darum geht X01 anstatt X1 zu erhalten, kannst Du bereits jetzt entscheiden, ob Du A) die Bestellung stornierst und das CF 9.0 Race orderst, B) nach einem anderen Hersteller/Rad Ausschau hältst oder C) damit leben kannst und das Rad fährst.
Denn das CF 8.0 Race wurde und wird in Zukunft mit X1-Trigger/Kassette ausgeliefert.
Wenn dann die Kassette mal hinüber ist, kannst Du ja die ca. 30 EUR teurere XX1/X01-Variante kaufen.


----------



## SettiT (27. März 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/canyon
Be careful of poor customer service & delivery commitment. 
Be careful, their PPS does not work for all! I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam. I ordered a Strive AL 6.0 L recommended by the PPS & a customer service rep, waited 14 weeks for the bike, built it, & my crotch layed on the top tube when I straddled the bike. Wait, it gets better, Canyon would exchange it for a medium after 4 week, which got delayed 3 weeks, & now another delay of 2 weeks. Canyon is making no concession to compensate me for not having a bike but has my payment for over 2 months. Hope I'll be riding before the seasons out!


----------



## Schmitze82 (1. Juni 2015)

An alle Canyon Strive 1x11 Owner:
Welchen Lochkreis hat die von Werk verbaute SRAM X01 Carbon Kurbel? 94mm oder 104mm?
Möchte gerne ein kleiners Kettenblatt verbauen (Sollte es jemals ankommen )
Merci für die Info! Grüße


----------



## SettiT (1. Juni 2015)

SettiT schrieb:


> https://m.facebook.com/canyon
> Be careful of poor customer service & delivery commitment.
> Be careful, their PPS does not work for all! I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam. I ordered a Strive AL 6.0 L recommended by the PPS & a customer service rep, waited 14 weeks for the bike, built it, & my crotch layed on the top tube when I straddled the bike. Wait, it gets better, Canyon would exchange it for a medium after 4 week, which got delayed 3 weeks, & now another delay of 2 weeks. Canyon is making no concession to compensate me for not having a bike but has my payment for over 2 months. Hope I'll be riding before the seasons out!



1.6.15
& the Canyon BS continues. Canyon appear to be all about empty promises. Still waiting for a replacement BB Cup and  rear shock. Customer Service is nonexistent at Can


----------



## RobG301 (2. Juni 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir darum geht X01 anstatt X1 zu erhalten, kannst Du bereits jetzt entscheiden, ob Du A) die Bestellung stornierst und das CF 9.0 Race orderst, B) nach einem anderen Hersteller/Rad Ausschau hältst oder C) damit leben kannst und das Rad fährst.
> Denn das CF 8.0 Race wurde und wird in Zukunft mit X1-Trigger/Kassette ausgeliefert.
> Wenn dann die Kassette mal hinüber ist, kannst Du ja die ca. 30 EUR teurere XX1/X01-Variante kaufen.



Vor allem wird die X01/XX1 vermutlich eher nicht länger halten als die X1 (wenn ich es mir bei Shimano von XT zu XTR anschaue eher anders herum, also das die X1 dann langlebiger ist) und die paar g mehr am Bike lassen sich verschmerzen.


----------



## FranzeausTT (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich fahre ein Canyon Strive CF 8.0 Race Größe M;
Ich bin noch relativ jung und unerfahren im Fahrwerkstüfteln.
Ich bin 15 wiege etwa 70 kg mit Ausrüstung bei 1,83m.
Bevorzugtes Gebiete: Hometrails, ruppige Alpenabfahrten etwa 5 Bikeparkbesuche/ Saison 
Also liebes so gut wie möglich bergab mit Kompromissen bergauf.

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen: Empfehlungen oder euer Setup mitteilen

P.S Ich weis nicht wie man Volumenspacer beim Dampfer hinzufügt, wenns geht dann ohne Spacer oder ihr könnt mir erklären, wie man diese montiert. ( Monarch plus debonair 2015 )

Danke.


----------



## BillMeyer (28. Oktober 2015)

habe dir im anderen thread geantwortet.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive-cf-2016-wartezimmer.769943/#post-13333779

hast du angst das du keine Antwort bekommst, oder warum postest du das mehrmals?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sweepfire (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo hat jemand von euch schon einmal versucht die Reverbleitung vom Strive cf auf eine andere Seite zu verlegen? Ich würde den Reverbschalter gern mit der linken Hand bedienen dazu müsste aber die Leitung rechts in den Rahmen führen.


----------

